# rule number 5



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

5. No posts or images that promote the sale, distribution, or manufacturing of DRUGS.

so in the past few days we have tryed to have a weed disscussion 
and in both posts i dont belive this rule was broken 
yet both posts were locked

now im not a nazi 
i understand there are some kids and such on this fourm

but if the rule doesnt say chatting about 
or disscussing 
then why not change it to say

NO DRUG POSTING OF ANY KIND

that 420 thread shouldnt have been locked 
as the sale distribution or manufacturing of weed was not mentioned

and this other post today was just an opinion thread on what people think about weed
im no master of english 
sh*t i cant even spell 
but i can read and comprehend 
and im missing how the rule is broken

so either change the rule 
OR STOP CLOSEN THREADS

yet somehow this thread will be closed 
as i have most certianly talked about the sales distribution and manufacturing of weed

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=152906
and i cannot add the other threads link for the hole topic was deleted or something

god dam i think to much when im not stoned


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I dont have a problem with having threads about this topic. However, it doesn't look good when a kid is reading posts about how much people like/love to get stoned. I doubt it will be changed to allow this topic. Although i doubt talking about it on pfury will make a kid decide to smoke weed. If they do decide to doo drugs it was decided well before reading how much people like it on pfury.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

some people on this forum live in a land of weed acceptance called "any where but america" and singapore


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

don't know whos been locking the threads. but if you have a serious gripe about this rule and believe that others do too, try taking it up to the suggestion forum.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Got a suggestion for a rule change ? Submit it to MAB


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

it says im not allowed to start a topic in the MAB section

im not trying to be allowed to chat about weed 
im just trying to clear up the rule

it should be

5 nothing about drugs


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Hemi said:


> it says im not allowed to start a topic in the MAB section
> 
> im not trying to be allowed to chat about weed
> im just trying to clear up the rule
> ...


isn't alcohol and nicotine technically a drug and don't forget Rx drugs.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

wow i started the smokers lounge topic not thinking it would be a big deal after seeing a few topics about 420 and everything, its not like i was promoting the sale or manufacturing of drugs of any sort. i was trying to start a legit discusion about peoples takes on the legalizing of marijuana, i figured id gat flamed but i thought it might have been a intresting discussion. Obviously there are people on this forum who dont think weed should be illegal... anyways im wasting my time this thread will be closed in a min anyways.

To the mods sorry for posting the topic i didnt think i was breaking any rules like the starter of this thread was saying.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I personally do no think any rules are being broken at all. It is, in my opinion a perfectly legit topic of

conversation *if* it stays on topic of course. *BUT* this is just the problem because someone will always take it off topic

and start talking about what they did the other night or last weekend. Change the rule and completely block any and all references or

leave it open for responsible and mature discussion only..... In the big scheme of things though *this is a PIRANHA SITE * not a WEED SITE.

There are plenty of those elsewhere.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

i agree with pyroking, and i wasnt trying to start talkin about how much weed i smoked on 420 or stupid stuff like that, i was more trying to get peoples opinions on smoking, and if i go to a weed forum i know what kinda response im gonna get lol... but in here it seems like theres a wide variety of people some who smoke and some dont. i didnt realize i was gonna get flamed that bad, screw it i guess.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> I personally do no think any rules are being broken at all. It is, in my opinion a perfectly legit topic of
> 
> conversation *if* it stays on topic of course. *BUT* this is just the problem because someone will always take it off topic
> 
> ...


That doesnt matter then. If thats the way it gonna be get rid of the chiclids section along with all the other sh*t.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

its a piranha keepers site. With this you will bring all sorts of people. The site should allow for people to express themselves.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> I personally do no think any rules are being broken at all. It is, in my opinion a perfectly legit topic of
> 
> conversation *if* it stays on topic of course. *BUT* this is just the problem because someone will always take it off topic
> 
> ...


That doesnt matter then. If thats the way it gonna be get rid of the chiclids section along with all the other sh*t.
[/quote]

You're kidding, right?

Because the keeping of cichlids has less in common with keeping piranhas than smoking drugs does?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I personally do no think any rules are being broken at all. It is, in my opinion a perfectly legit topic of
> 
> conversation *if* it stays on topic of course. *BUT* this is just the problem because someone will always take it off topic
> 
> ...


That doesnt matter then. If thats the way it gonna be get rid of the chiclids section along with all the other sh*t.
[/quote]

You're kidding, right?

Because the keeping of cichlids has less in common with keeping piranhas than smoking drugs does?








[/quote]







this whole thing is ridiculous, what a waste of time, and half of it doesnt make any sense


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I personally do no think any rules are being broken at all. It is, in my opinion a perfectly legit topic of
> 
> conversation *if* it stays on topic of course. *BUT* this is just the problem because someone will always take it off topic
> 
> ...


That doesnt matter then. If thats the way it gonna be get rid of the chiclids section along with all the other sh*t.
[/quote]

You're kidding, right?

Because the keeping of cichlids has less in common with keeping piranhas than smoking drugs does?








[/quote]

Well it is just a PIRANHA site isnt it? I dont see chiclids spelled out anywhere in there.

as you can see we do actually have a plants section here on the site

:laugh:


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> Well it is just a PIRANHA site isnt it? I dont see chiclids spelled out anywhere in there.


Neither do I, but I do see Cichlids on here.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

obviously they dont like, and arent going to let us have this type of a discussion. Its not like we were having these type of discussions in the breeding forum or something lol, this is the lounge and it wasnt really breaking any of the rules, Noone is promoting marijuana or trying to sell it or find out how to grow it, I tried to have a legal discussion on it but i guess thats not goin to be allowed here... still a great site. - Holmes


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I see it like this.
Weed is Illegal. Alcohol Is not.
This is a Public Site.
Anyone is Free to visit or View this site.
That Means even Kids.
Kids dont need to come across Weed or any other illegal Drug.
I dont have any problem with weed smokers.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> I see it like this.
> Weed is Illegal. Alcohol Is not.
> This is a Public Site.
> Anyone is Free to visit or View this site.
> ...


I agree...
If I'm not mistaken this is a US based site and should abide by US law's...

in the US its OK to be a drunk but its not OK to be a degenerate drug addict...

sorry if my statements offend some of you druggies.

PS I'm drunk..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> I see it like this.
> Weed is Illegal. Alcohol Is not.
> This is a Public Site.
> Anyone is Free to visit or View this site.
> ...


Exactly. This site brings in all types of people, young, middleaged, old. Trying to keep it clean from illegal activities such as drug use, drug promotion, drug selling, etc. It's the internet, if you want to look at nude pics of girls, go to a different site for that particular thing. If you want to look talk about weed, then go to a different site for that particular topic. There are 98349898587853787264763647263476372467267623764 websites out there, I guarantee a few of them are for weed.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I see it like this.
> Weed is Illegal. Alcohol Is not.
> This is a Public Site.
> Anyone is Free to visit or View this site.
> ...


I agree...
If I'm not mistaken this is a US based site and should abide by US law's...

in the US its OK to be a drunk but its not OK to be a degenerate drug addict...

sorry if my statements offend some of you druggies.

PS I'm drunk..
[/quote]

Wow what do u live in a box? smoking a lil weed makes you a degenerate drug addict!? and your what a useless drunk? just dont go callin names right away lol, The thing is we werent trying to just chat about what kinda weed we smoked last night, I was trying to get the opinions on peoples views of legalizing marijuana little kids can watch it on t.v. and what not but we cant talk about it in a forum? Wait till weed is legal. it wont be to long till the laws start to really lighten up, weed is a much less dangerous drug then alcohol... look at the deaths caused by alcohol, now try and find some deaths that were cause from smoking a bowl..........


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There are two kind of posts about this subject imo. One makes for intelligent discussion...the other makes this site and its members look like idiots.

If a post is created for discussion about drugs, should it be legal, should laws get tighter...that is one thing. Post like "look at me...Im stoned...how cool am I"...are simply a waste of time. People love to advertise they get stoned...for some unknown reason...and then when they get any resistance they whine about it. Guess what...most of us dont care if you get stoned. To me...people look like the stereotypical idiot stoner when they try to be cool by talking about their drug use.
I miss the old days when people didnt need to promote everything they did...if you want to get stoned....great....but why do I need to read about it?

So MAB is looking into this and the rule will most likely be tightened up to include "use"......No posts or images that promote the use, sale, distribution, or manufacturing of DRUGS.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

holmes4 said:


> I see it like this.
> Weed is Illegal. Alcohol Is not.
> This is a Public Site.
> Anyone is Free to visit or View this site.
> ...


I agree...
If I'm not mistaken this is a US based site and should abide by US law's...

in the US its OK to be a drunk but its not OK to be a degenerate drug addict...

sorry if my statements offend some of you druggies.

PS I'm drunk..
[/quote]

Wow what do u live in a box? smoking a lil weed makes you a degenerate drug addict!? and your what a useless drunk? just dont go callin names right away lol, The thing is we werent trying to just chat about what kinda weed we smoked last night, I was trying to get the opinions on peoples views of legalizing marijuana little kids can watch it on t.v. and what not but we cant talk about it in a forum? Wait till weed is legal. it wont be to long till the laws start to really lighten up, weed is a much less dangerous drug then alcohol... look at the deaths caused by alcohol, now try and find some deaths that were cause from smoking a bowl..........
[/quote]
Little kids that watch it on TV, usually have there parents there with or what not.
Seeing as this is a FISH BOARD, parents probably aren't going to monitor the kids every move,
although some would and do. Talk about legalization Weed forums.
And when the Original Topic Mentioned what The Assman mention, dude im stoned, look at me...Woo hOo...Thats Not cool.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I believe weed should be legal - and alcohol is more harmful.

But, since my job on here is to enforce the rules of the site, I will do my best to enforce them by closing any threads that break the aforementioned rules.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> ...if you want to get stoned....great....but why do I need to read about it?


exactly.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

im stoned..


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL...I understand both sides of this but the only time im goin to talk back is when someone says o your a deranged drug addict because you smoke pot and your retarted blah blah blah. I agree we dont need people posting pics of them smoking and talking about what kinda weed they smoke but thats why its in the lounge this is a place to have conversations that dont have anything to do with fish.. so we can talk about the favorite beers and what not but not about what we think of legalizing marijuana? I understand that the moderators have to make this a family oreiented site and i in no way tried to discourage that but you have to realize if a kid is on the internet strolling forums he knows about weed and drugs. Noone should be promoting smoking weed on these forums but i like to see what diff people think about legalizing weed and in this forum you get all diff types of people so its a good enviroment for it, But either way this is a great forum and a ton of helpfull people and information. I would never do something intentionally to get myself banned from this site so i will respect the mods thoughts on this. - Holmes


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

holmes4 said:


> LOL...I understand both sides of this but the only time im goin to talk back is when someone says o your a deranged drug addict because you smoke pot and your retarted blah blah blah. I agree we dont need people posting pics of them smoking and talking about what kinda weed they smoke but thats why its in the lounge this is a place to have conversations that dont have anything to do with fish.. so we can talk about the favorite beers and what not but not about what we think of legalizing marijuana? I understand that the moderators have to make this a family oreiented site and i in no way tried to discourage that but you have to realize if a kid is on the internet strolling forums he knows about weed and drugs. Noone should be promoting smoking weed on these forums but i like to see what diff people think about legalizing weed and in this forum you get all diff types of people so its a good enviroment for it, But either way this is a great forum and a ton of helpfull people and information. I would never do something intentionally to get myself banned from this site so i will respect the mods thoughts on this. - Holmes


You are welcome to start thread to encourage serious dialogue on legalization/decriminalization of drugs... we've had a few of these threads in the past.

Read these:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...hl=legalization

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...hl=legalization


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Jewelz, maybe ill try it but itd prob get stupid quick and have to get shut down but maybe after all this 420 hype dies down ill give it a try. - holmes


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I see it like this.
> Weed is Illegal. Alcohol Is not.
> This is a Public Site.
> Anyone is Free to visit or View this site.
> ...


I agree...
If I'm not mistaken this is a US based site and should abide by US law's...

in the US its OK to be a drunk but its not OK to be a degenerate drug addict...

sorry if my statements offend some of you druggies.

PS I'm drunk..
[/quote]

Actually in the US its not OK to be a degenerate drunkard. it is legal to have used weed tho. it is illegal to buy sell or possess. I mean if we are going to talk about legalities lets cut the sh*t.

Now I'm for the topic of weed. However we don't need some dumbass making a "Hi look at me I'm stoned" thread every other day. 
Just the same as we don't need dumbass's making the "Look at me I'm drunk" threads.

If we wannna try and use the argument "This is a piranha site" Then go ahead and delete the saltwater sections, Planted, Herps, the lounge all the team rooms and any discussion forums that do not specifically pertain to piranha's and the keeping of piranha. No that would make this quite a boring place wouldnt it. since its all of our shared interests that make this site awesome.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

thanks for chimming in GG 
but if you outlaw USEage 
then there can be no real disscussion of legalization(sp)
as to legalize it there would have to be someone usen it 
your trying to thread a needle and the hole is getting smaller and smaller

just change rule 5 to no drug anything 
theres no way a hole topic can go without anyone saying im stoned 
cuz of the kids on the site
and at 2am on a chat fourm what stonner isnt

its just a real bummer that stoners have to stay in the closet 
although most people would legalize it if 
1 they figure a way to do a roadside sobrity test
2 they figure out how to tax it

theres a large amount of reasons to USE it for medical purposes 
last one NORMAL posted up was how it reduces lung cancer tumor size
but also once again you would have to use the word USE to talk about it

but atleast on this fourm 
there isnt an asshole saying if they legalize weed they gotta legalize cocain or heroin 
cuz on most drug fourms ive checked out theres alot more addicts then stoners

its just fusturating to be so close but yet so far 
in denver colorado you can legaly posses 1 ounce last i heard
hawaii is also very close to legalizen it as they seem to think there not in the USA
and instead of 700000 in criminal money 
they can make 30 million taxing it

anyways im just looking foward to my 1 for the night later


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Weed is legal in califorinia

if i have a doc's RX why can't i talk about it
just like talking about advair or viagra


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

redrum781 said:


> if i have a doc's RX why can't i talk about it
> just like talking about advair or viagra


Ok..you provide me with a doctors note, and the doctors contact information so I can verify it...and you can post "hey everybody...look at me..Im stoned!!!!"

If you people can not make the distinction between what drug discussions should be allowed...you are either unbelievably ignorant....or dare I say it.....stoned.

Imagine you are at a job interview. If you were forced to enter a discussion about marijuana...what kind of discussion do you think you could have and still get the job? You could have a discussion about the merits of legalizing marijuana....and not worry about it. However...If you start ranting "I am so stoned right now" I probably wont get the job.

Is it really that difficult to understand?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

OK

How about my SSN#....or credit card #'s

a doctors note
REALLY


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

lol, geez this is an amuzing topic but it shows some very good points.. yeah weed is pretty much legal in colorado but thers a fine line there i believe, Also i think in 2008 theres goin to be a vote to legalize it in milaukee or something like that (anyone know more on this?) Otherwise i think we should be allowed to have understandable convos about weed, i understand the mods and many other members dont want the lounge to be a bunch of "stoners" (i love how people use that word because anyone who smokes pot is a stoner, but if the person who says that drinks once in a while theyd prob be offended if someone called them a Drunk) saying how high they are and how much weed they are smoking, Its goin to be hard to adjust the rule for this, If the mods are goin to allow any of the discusion of marijuana they will just have to keep a eye on the wee topics and close them if they get stupid... after all there is the hall of stupidty or whatever lol, well im gonna go get stoned because im a "stoner"- Holmes


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

holmes4 said:


> lol, geez this is an amuzing topic but it shows some very good points.. yeah weed is pretty much legal in colorado but thers a fine line there i believe, Also i think in 2008 theres goin to be a vote to legalize it in milaukee or something like that (anyone know more on this?) Otherwise i think we should be allowed to have understandable convos about weed, i understand the mods and many other members dont want the lounge to be a bunch of "stoners" (i love how people use that word because anyone who smokes pot is a stoner, but if the person who says that drinks once in a while theyd prob be offended if someone called them a Drunk) saying how high they are and how much weed they are smoking, Its goin to be hard to adjust the rule for this, If the mods are goin to allow any of the discusion of marijuana they will just have to keep a eye on the wee topics and close them if they get stupid... after all there is the hall of stupidty or whatever lol, well im gonna go get stoned because im a "stoner"- Holmes


There are plenty of sites devoted to what you desire. It's been mentioned a few times that this is primarily a fish site.Personally, if I want the straight facts on something I go to the source, the pros.... If I really want to know about Canon cameras, I go to a Canon camera forum.. Dodge truck stuff???, I hit a Dodge truck forum. Model Airplane problems?? I go to a Model Airplane forum. 
I don't ask how long will it take for my tank to cycle or why isn't my rhom eating...at any of them because piranha-fury is for that. 
So you want to talk pot here why?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

talking about pot is like disscussing baseball football 
the sapranos 
southpark
check out this stupid video that dont load (has nothing to do with a fish)
my girfriend this 
i got a ticket 
what would you do if 
i got a new job 
check out my car
have you tryed this bubble gum

but if we talked about the diffrence between my pot and his pot 
its a no no 
if we showed a pict of smoken its a no no
if i posted a pict or just topic of a new bong bowl its a no no

so 
were allowed to talk about pot as long as we dont say 
im stoned

mind you i live in an illegal state to owen Ps

i believe this being just a fish web site is an ignorant bias opinion 
this is a communtity of like minded people who gather to discuss aquatic life 
with a huge lean toward one type of it 
the piranha

ok so all the team rooms 
hall of stupidity and fame 
the hole lounge 
should just be illiminated 
as you should be able to hit up a fourm totally based on the team create at this site?

ill just type into my search engine 
opinions.com 
maybe itll help

i also like to hear another side of a disscusion 
on an all weed fourm 
how many people dont want it legalized ?

if i got to a cop site 
well i hope you could get an idea

im just saying why leave the inturpitation of rule 5 open as it is

it kinda like being allowed to smoke
but to possess is illegal

i cant have the ammo 
but if i use it im all good


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

looked for 5-10 minutes in the search engine and all most all of the old threads never were closed??????

pulled up just a couple.... so close them if you feel the need a year ot two later

SAM


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Bringing them up to the front by posting in them was not necessary. Ever heard of using links?

Plus, who said that the rules and their enforcement hasn't evolved?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Bringing them up to the front by posting in them was not necessary. Ever heard of using links?


sorry i really don't know how

but i am listening.......

do you cut and paste?
or what


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Click on them and then cut what's in the address bar and then paste it in the thread here.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Click on them and then cut what's in the address bar and then paste it in the thread here.


thank you chil

just trying to make a point about what WAS ok and now what is NOT

next time will link to them and not bring them all up

SAM


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I didnt even know what this thread was about till I saw the old topics coming up. I am a smoker and dont mind seeing it in the lounge, as long as it's not some stupid "I'm cool" situation. I will defend it if it is critisized, otherwise I usually will browse them if no new and interesting Piranha stuff has been posted. I would hope this is the only reason anybody goes in the lounge. As many have stated, if you really want to talk about drugs there are many other sites to do it. I personally think if kids seeing this stuff is an issue there should be an age limit on accessing "the lounge". There is tons of innappropriate stuff in the lounge kids can see. Kids can access/ be subjected to all those things elsewhere, yes, but it shouldnt have to be on a Piranha site.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Hemi said:


> 5. No posts or images that promote the sale, distribution, or manufacturing of DRUGS.
> 
> so in the past few days we have tryed to have a weed disscussion
> and in both posts i dont belive this rule was broken
> ...


mike baker owns this site. he makes the rules. there is no voting, there is no democracy. thats just the way it is. theres things I don't like too, but I know where I stand.bottom line is, mike owns p-fury. he can do whatever he wants with his own site. he could delete the whole damn thing tomarrow if he wanted to.ive seen it happen to another popular board.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


> im stoned..


reported


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

77gp454 said:


> I didnt even know what this thread was about till I saw the old topics coming up. I am a smoker and dont mind seeing it in the lounge, as long as it's not some stupid "I'm cool" situation. I will defend it if it is critisized, otherwise I usually will browse them if no new and interesting Piranha stuff has been posted. I would hope this is the only reason anybody goes in the lounge. As many have stated, if you really want to talk about drugs there are many other sites to do it. I personally think if kids seeing this stuff is an issue there should be an age limit on accessing "the lounge". There is tons of innappropriate stuff in the lounge kids can see. Kids can access/ be subjected to all those things elsewhere, yes, but it shouldnt have to be on a Piranha site.


There already is an age limit to the lounge. But just like old porno sites back in the day of 56k modems, all kids need to do is click Okay or Yes I'm 18.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

You guys act like you didnt know any of this sh*t when you were young!? Its not goin to make a diff if theres a coupld topics about 420 on here....they prob get a million porn pop ups, and you know they know about weed. But i agree you dont wan to be telling the youngens that weed is good and they should go smoke but damn some of these people overreact. Either way if the mods dont want it then we cant post it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Well, since it's been the topic has goten so much light, I'm pretty sure the rules are going to be changed to stop the types of threads that are the problem.
Making a thread to point out that you just got high, are getting high or smoked some bomb chronic last weekend will more than likely have you find your way into the padded room..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Well, since it's been the topic has goten so much light, I'm pretty sure the rules are going to be changed to stop the types of threads that are the problem.
> Making a thread to point out that you just got high, are getting high or smoked some bomb chronic last weekend will more than likely have you find your way into the padded room..


i just smoked some chronic........ its was the bomb!!!!! i mean i didi it last weekend...... ok ok jk i kid i kid, i quit long time ago.....like months i tell you, up with hope down with dope


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Kids need to be educated about these types of things though. Especially topics like which is worse for you. Should i do these shrooms. What happens when i do this etc.

Trying to shelter people from the real world doesnt work. Kids arent stupid, they know when people are trying to push them into fantisy land. You cant get around certain things. IMO all chat about anything should be aloud.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

joefish219 said:


> some people on this forum live in a land of weed acceptance called "any where but america" and singapore


x1000


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i will say (before this gets locked) that personally the reason i became interested in drugs, is because my parents sheltered me from them, always said how bad they were, drug tested me etc... its like the piece of forbidden fruit... you see it, but cant have it... why do you think most highschool kids drink? if my parents sat me down and told me everything i needed to know, and said "hey, be honest" or "if you wana go get stoned at a friends, let us know and we will drive you" i probably would have said F*** no to most drugs... not just because my parents were involved, but because they were honest and the reason i went out to get baked wasnt to hide it from my parents, and because i "felt bad ass" for doing something forbidden... many of the friends i have, whose parents smoke or do some blow once in a blue moon with them HAVE THE CLOSEST RELATIONSHIP AND BOND WITH THEIR FAMILY, but some also have ones that deteriorate to nothing over the same deal... it can go both ways 
personally i would give anything to sit down with my parents over a phatty, and chat it out about the things we never talk about


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

My only grip was that if it is legal to use in your state or country is it still a DRUG?

ask AK, Crossfire, or any body in a legal state or country

tabacco, caffeine and alcohol are drugs but they are legal as is Maryjane in 1/3 of America

and yes it is mikes site...........but i think it was made for the people


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

redrum781 said:


> *My only grip was that if it is legal to use in your state or country is it still a DRUG?*
> 
> ask AK, Crossfire, or any body in a legal state or country
> 
> ...


And yes, It may be Semi Legal in like a 3-4 states, but a Majority of the States
say its Illegal.

And yes, the Site, Is made for people, to LEARN ABOUT Piranhas,
not about a bunch of potheads


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

We dont discourage conversations about anything...but just like Porn...there are limits to what is acceptable. You can talk about porn...just dont post pictures and keep the topic somewhat clean. Just like drugs. You can talk about them...just dont be a idiot and use this forum to show everyone how cool you are by smoking dope. If you feel the need to let the world know you are stoned....go outside and share it with your neighbors by screaming it at the top of your lungs....I couldnt care less....we just dont need to read about it on this site....because really....all I think when I see those posts is "how fricken pathetic is this idiot that he has no friends to get stoned with...that he needs to post about it on a web site."


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

you guys all missed the point

im trying to have any type of discussion of weed/drugs band

i smoke weed 
and i dont care to get into typen about it then have all my time wasted when it all dissapears

going to a drug fourm is like going into a crack house 
there is only 1 opinion there 
and no chance of a real disscusion

but anyways 
let it be 
if the rule changes to say
rule 5 no talk about drugs 
it should include a list

i dont believe alcohol nicotine sugar cough medicine or anything you can legally obtain should be in the list either

but then again 
Im so Drunk should be just as bad as Im so Stoned

as most kids can open the fridge or a cabnet in there house and get drunk


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> We dont discourage conversations about anything...but just like Porn...there are limits to what is acceptable. You can talk about porn...just dont post pictures and keep the topic somewhat clean. Just like drugs. You can talk about them...just dont be a idiot and use this forum to show everyone how cool you are by smoking dope. If you feel the need to let the world know you are stoned....go outside and share it with your neighbors by screaming it at the top of your lungs....I couldnt care less....we just dont need to read about it on this site....because really....all I think when I see those posts is "how fricken pathetic is this idiot that he has no friends to get stoned with...that he needs to post about it on a web site."


but the once a year 420 thread

As far as i know it was "pretty" clean


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

redrum781 said:


> We dont discourage conversations about anything...but just like Porn...there are limits to what is acceptable. You can talk about porn...just dont post pictures and keep the topic somewhat clean. Just like drugs. You can talk about them...just dont be a idiot and use this forum to show everyone how cool you are by smoking dope. If you feel the need to let the world know you are stoned....go outside and share it with your neighbors by screaming it at the top of your lungs....I couldnt care less....we just dont need to read about it on this site....because really....all I think when I see those posts is "how fricken pathetic is this idiot that he has no friends to get stoned with...that he needs to post about it on a web site."


but the once a year 420 thread

As far as i know it was "pretty" clean
[/quote]

suggestions were made as to how to get more THC out of a certain way preparing/administering the marijuana. there were actually a few reports filed... and once the 1st thread was unapproved, PMs started arriving saying 'well why was that closed and not this'. the fact is that a mod can't cover EVERY single little thread and post in the lounge. if the report button is utilized, it draws our attentions to it and as per our job, we need to react in accordance to the rules. when it gets down to it its not 'fair' that one was responded to and not the others, and therefore a blanket of non-allowance was enacted.

yes there were threads involving illegal (i.e. illegal in a MAJORITY of the US) drug use in the _past_. well, thats nice you're living there, but personally i enjoy doing this little thing called 'moving on'.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

how bout a TEAM TOKERS 
then we can password our owen lounge 
and say im stned all day long till our lungs fall out


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

lol HEMI thats the best idea ive heard so far! there should be some sort of aprroval if you want to be part of it and some way to prove your at least 18 or sumin but either way great idea and i want in!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hemi said:


> how bout a TEAM TOKERS
> then we can password our owen lounge
> and say im stned all day long till our lungs fall out


a team of stoners..........................NOTHING would ever get done

lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> how bout a TEAM TOKERS
> then we can password our owen lounge
> and say im stned all day long till our lungs fall out


a team of stoners..........................NOTHING would ever get done

lol
[/quote]

Unless it involved procuring and eating food, right?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I can totally understand not allowing drug posts... but ya know what I don't get?

I posted on here the link to a forum site that discusses dogs... and some chickenshit moderator closed it down and made a comment about how I should have asked permission to post the link to another forum.

I mean it is a site about DOGS for christ's sake.

Some people just shouldn't be moderators... they should have their rattles taken away from them, get their diapers changed and sent to bed with no Gerber!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I can totally understand not allowing drug posts... but ya know what I don't get?
> 
> I posted on here the link to a forum site that discusses dogs... and some chickenshit moderator closed it down and made a comment about how I should have asked permission to post the link to another forum.
> 
> ...


I agree, the same thing happened to me with corvette forums and trap shooting forums....


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

redrum781 said:


> and yes it is mikes site...........but i think it was made for the people


ok that made me want to laugh out loud. lol. where do you guys come up with this stuff?
the next thing youll try to tell me is politicians are honest hard working people that just want to serve the community.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nitrofish said:


> and yes it is mikes site...........but i think it was made for the people


ok that made me want to laugh out loud. lol. where do you guys come up with this stuff?
the next thing youll try to tell me is politicians are honest hard working people that just want to serve the community.
[/quote]

you mean to tell me that politicians are on the take and not completely honest







...

capitalism


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

nitrofish said:


> and yes it is mikes site...........but i think it was made for the people


ok that made me want to laugh out loud. lol. where do you guys come up with this stuff?
the next thing youll try to tell me is politicians are honest hard working people that just want to serve the community.
[/quote]

maybe we should start here?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Why not try to educate us on the reasons why drugs should be discussed on this site...

All I've seen is the useless ramblings of potheads with diarrhea of the mouth, with next too no meaning...

Redrum781 this is your fight so make your points for discussion instead of bumping old threads, If you do so in a professional manner and you may win...


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

tomorrow


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

forget it. I'm all about blazing. But some of you dumbasses just don't know where to draw the line. Thats it. Its the same thing with the hot girl threads. There are a few well meaning ppl but then some jackass has to get all fraphappy and post something that is just over the line. And then someone else will see that as the green light to take it one step further. So because of this its another topic that we have to just veer away from. Speak of it in passing not as a primary topic focus. And not to the degree where you're giving out info about how to cultivate,use,get,process or anything else that you should know better then to chat about on this site.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> im stoned..


reported
[/quote]


----------

